# Anyone been on Clomid for more than 6 cycles?



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,
*My threads on Clomid have been bundled together - please scroll down to most recent page/my latest question*

Id like to know if the issue is not ovulating or unexplained infertility, what are our options possible out there? (i.e. after taking Clomid long term)

If you don't ovulate can you have IVF?

I literally don't know of any other options - anything else has gotten too complex for me to understand what the different routes are so I'm hoping someone could make this a little easier to understand than websites?!


----------



## candyflosswombat (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Scorpy,

I thought I would drop you a note, as I have been in the same boat as you - long term Clomid use (6 months) with no results and am a bit nervous re: what comes next! My consultant has basically said that if this round fails (I'm taking the last lot this month, I hope!) then they are going to check my tubes - a tubal patency test. I think that comes next in the sequence - especially if it looks like you are ovulating, at least some of the time.

If you are not ovulating, then I think the normal practice is to ramp up the dose of Clomid from 50mg to 100mg, or put you on gonadtrophins (I have no idea if I spelt that correctly!!) but obviously, the only one who can advise you and direct you regarding the best next thing for you is your doctor or consultant. I'm fairly new to all this and certainly no expert!!

If it helps, my consultant basically said he'd recommend going straight to IVF thereafter, if tubes look OK...


----------



## candyflosswombat (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi again Scorpy,

Just seen that you're already on 100mg and have had your tubes checked - I didn't notice your little signature strip initially!

Anyway, I think (I really don't know for sure) that the next step is probably IVF, but I think they need to get you to ovulate somehow for that to happen, so they can harvest some eggs. I think for IVF they inject you with more heavy duty stuff than Clomid, so they can get the best number of eggs they can.

I'm so sorry I can't give you a definitive answer!! Perhaps try asking about the IVF boards re: the process if you don't ovulate - I'm not quite at IVF yet, but I reckon some of the ladies on here that are will have loads of good advice.

Best of luck - let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks! Thats what I am trying not to think about, I feel like its a rock and a hard place now...if they just up my Clomid to say 150mg, id be concerned that Ive been on this too long now and id almost feel like I was time wasting? But the few blood tests I have had apparently have indicated ovulation hence they've kept me on it this long...
But on the other hand if it was straight to IVF id be so scared, I feel like thats the biggie and what if that doesn't work etc, Id hope they give me lots of information because it does help to know what routes are available to you personally doesn't it.
I suppose its not long to go now until my appointment so I will let you know! They may keep you on Clomid like you say and increase the dose, how would you feel about that?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If it were me in your situation (assuming the money to fund IVF), I would go straight to IVF rather than messing around with Clomid any further, given that you are already in your 30s. 

On your Clomid cycles, have they been doing ultrasound to check the thickness of your endometrial lining? Clomid can cause your lining to be thinner in the second half of your cycle, especially with extended use; if the lining is too thin, that could be causing you to have implantation failure.

Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Getting impatient again, day 14 and ovulation tests are negative...I know theres still time but with last month not receiving any positive test result at all it does help to see the smiley face rather than the blank circle!  
This month we are BDing everyday without fail, so hopefully this won't miss anytime anyway...Im even wondering if this is enough!?


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Im concerned I can't recall how/why my GP put me on Clomid, what made them think I wasn't ovulating etc... does anyone know what the process is for GPs to know and therefore prescribe Clomid??

From what I'm reading - if you don't ovulate the egg just stays in its place - so no harm done etc if you don't release the egg?
I am completely baffled by the different hormones involved in ovulation - if anyone can explain in simple terms for me?


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi 

They'd have done a progesterone blood test. Usually around cycle day 21


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Scorpy

I've always found this site really useful http://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html

/links

KA xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi scorpy
I remember my dr referring me to a gyne at local hospital (years ago now) nothing showed i wasnt ovulating, but he put me on clomid, as something to try whilst i was waiting for an appointment at the fertility clinic, the only way yr gp could say your not ovulating is by a blood test, and that would be done on day 21 of your cycle


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

My understanding is that there's no way to be 100% certain ovulation has occurred unless you get pregnant (or have an egg aspirated through egg collection, but that's hardly natural ovulation!). When you have a mature follicle showing on ultrasound that collapses after your LH surge, and a corresponding rise in progesterone and basal body temperature happens afterwards, the doctor infers that ovulation happened; but, absent a pregnancy, it's impossible to be totally certain that the follicle released an egg. However, if you have all the signs of ovulation, then odds are good that you in fact ovulated.

Generally speaking, once you ovulate, you will get your period around 14 days later. (If you have a luteal phase defect where you don't produce enough progesterone, you may get your period sooner than 14 days after ovulation.) When you don't ovulate regularly, your natural cycles will often be long and irregular because your body is waiting for ovulation to occur and trigger a new period a couple of weeks later (assuming no pregnancy). This pattern is common in women with PCOS, but there are other causes too. If you have long and irregular cycles, that may be why your GP thinks you're not ovulating naturally.

You can also have cycles where you don't ovulate, but you still get your period on time. Sometimes this happens when you have a maturing follicle, but it never bursts and releases the egg. If your GP was seeing follicular cysts (big fluid-filled follicles) on ultrasound during the part of your cycle that should have been post-ovulation, that might have made your GP think you weren't ovulating.

I hope that's a little bit helpful!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Scorpy

I mentioned this on another thread of yours already but some ladies do get put on Clomid even if they are ovulating, ladies with unexplained infertility for eg as it can 'Boost' ovulation

L x


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Another month failed...its 'Day 1' again  (I guess all those negative home ovulation tests were right after all!)
I was so positive last month was going to be THE month that I didn't phone my GP with my concerns about continuing Clomid. Stupid.

So now I am due to take my 'last' months supply of Clomid *tomorrow*, but I don't know wether to or not?

I am slightly concerned that I have been on Clomid for 12 months, and the last few cycles my periods have reduced from around 5 days to 2 or 3 days and have been very light. Plus I had a slight electric shock feeling the last couple of months.
My last day 21 blood test was only 33 so only slightly over indication of ovulation/not as successful as my previous day 21 test.

I know you can't give advice/your not Drs etc but Ive unfortunately left it too late to query this with my Dr - so id like to know what you guys would do in this position - would you go ahead and take this last round or would you deem it risky if its effecting periods in this way i.e. it could indicate the Clomid is having more adverse effects/thinning etc?

I don't want to waste my last month trying Clomid but I don't want to cause any detriment either


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, Ive decided to take the last round of climid.

Slightly concerned my posts are mainly about ovulation and they seem to be instantly bundled together, which I understand if they are related questions to conserve space but I think it causes confusion with the title of the original thread and multiple different queries etc therein?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Scorpy

Yes I bundled them together as per usual site practice, I posted a while ago to you saying members are advised where possible to post on well established threads rather than create multiple new posts on similar questions, we do it to other posts either from the same member or similar topics. I also noticed often you were getting advice on threads but not revisiting afterwards so was unsure if you were reading them so I thought it best to have everything in one place, there's threads running into 100s of pages on one subject all over the boards which from a moderators point of view is perfect all round as its the best use of the site for both members and mods

Also at weekends there's not many of us mods 'working' and most of us have full time jobs and often children so we do where possible do things to make things easier (hence the merging where possible) as if every query was a new thread we just couldn't manage the workload 

As I explained in my post last week I really think you would benefit from asking questions on one of the established threads as you will have an audience of many experienced members and it keeps everything in one place for others who may want to read up on say 'clomid side effects'

Any questions let me know

L


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi scorpy

I did send you a pm informing you i was merging your posts, i dont know if you picked up this message?
i have also started a clomid cycle buddy thread for all you girls using clomid, so you could try keeping your questions in that area as it would mean all your clomid related questions are kept in one place, its easier for you to find replies that way, if you keep posting similar threads you will find that members dont always read them, so you will get very few replies
us merging your posts is to help you get more replies, you can do searches on ff too, so you may find the answers to your questions without having to start a new thread.

FF mods are here to help, so just give one of us a shout should you need any info

poppy


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Poppy, this forums is so big I do get confused where to post stuff sometimes

Has anyone been on clomid for more than 6 cycles?
I am reading how that ois the recommended maximum, so just wondering how strict this recommendation is/how many Drs ignore it so to speak??
Slightly worried that Im on my 12th cycle of it


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

I am in so much pain today, I have to keep pressure on my stomach, like a really bad period pain/ache. Going to phone the Dr tomorrow morning, I feel totally different to how I first felt on Clomid its like its getting worse taking it?


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh no Scorpy you should definitely speak to the doc I've been told by my consultant that if nothing happens for us after 4 rounds of clomid they will put me down for IVF treatment as the waiting list for that could be upto 6 months although I've been given 6 months supply of 100mg clomid. He said while I wait for my referel the further 2 months just to have clomid. Since taking the clomid I've been having all these niggles which I've never felt before don't know if it's all
In my head but I've been doing home opk and they've bern positive everyday since cd9 and I'm now on cd16 if the ovulation calculator is right I should have ovulated cd14 we've been  dtd everyday so fingers crossed I get caught not due on AF till 9th dec really want my BFP. 

Good luck I hope the pain  eases off definitely go to the doctor and see what they have to say lots of luck xxx


----------



## kirstee (Nov 30, 2014)

So im due to take my 6th round this month but my GP told me she might suggest another 6 months. Im currently taking 100mg, anyone else taken this much?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

A member called Scorpy has I will link you to one of her posts hang on.....

L x


----------



## Dmglover (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi there
I was put on Clomid 50mg for 2 months then up to 100mg for 4 months. Ovulated a few times but nothing came out of it. Consultant kept me on Clomid 100mg for another 6 months (last cycle should be in a few weeks if I'm not pregnant next week).
I've booked a meeting with a private fertility clinic to see if they can help me because my consultant hasn't given me any information on what will happen next after the Clomid. He told me at the start that I would not have any side affects (so very wrong) He did tell me that after Clomid, I have to have 2 more failed attemps of different medications to be considered for IVF. 
I'm not in the best of places at the minute. Hate what the Clomid is doing to me and I'm scared every time I take a test because I know it's just going to say not pregnant. 
Sorry for being so negative. 
Good luck though.
Xxx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Thats interesting that they said 2 more failed medications before IVF... I hope thats not the case! 
It seems like they're just throwing medication at me without asking questions and that to me isn't trying to find out whats 'wrong'  

Im on day 11 and feel a bit better now, I couldn't do another round of Clomid the pain last time was so bad, and definitely don't know how they could prescribe more Clomid after 12 months.


----------

